
Why Space Exploration Is a Job for Humans - curtis
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/04/why-space-exploration-is-a-job-for-humans/255341/
======
dekhn
What a bummer for the people who believe that; the US won't be sending humans
out of LEO ever again.

